# Need an IEM for 2-3k



## aaronbrako (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a pair of in-ear headphones, need suggestions on which to buy and from where.

Must have:
> A microphone
> A call answering button
> Sound good with pop / soft rock
> Decent bass but not artificial or to an extent that affects clarity

Nice to have:
> Play/Pause, Volume +/- buttons (that work on Android)
> Flat cable

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaronbrako (Aug 19, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2014)

Xiaomi Pistons 2.1


----------



## $hadow (Aug 20, 2014)

ratul said:


> Xiaomi Pistons 2.1



are they available?


----------



## aaronbrako (Aug 20, 2014)

The a-jays one+ seemed really good, but I could only find them on sale at in.mobilefun.com and they charge Rs 1100 for delivery 

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> Xiaomi Pistons 2.1


Can you give me a link to buy these?


----------



## ratul (Aug 22, 2014)

aaronbrako said:


> The a-jays one+ seemed really good, but I could only find them on sale at in.mobilefun.com and they charge Rs 1100 for delivery
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





$hadow said:


> are they available?



you can try aliexpress if you want them urgently: New Original Gold XIAOMI 2nd Piston Earphone 2 II Headphone Headset Earbud with Remote & Mic For MI3 MI2 MI2S MI2A Mi1S M1 Phone-in Earphones & Headphones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com
These are V2.1, or you can wait till flipkart has them back in stock again: Mi In-the-ear Headset (Piston Design) - Mi : Flipkart.com
Though i can't say what version flipkart is offering.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2014)

ratul said:


> you can try aliexpress if you want them urgently: New Original Gold XIAOMI 2nd Piston Earphone 2 II Headphone Headset Earbud with Remote & Mic For MI3 MI2 MI2S MI2A Mi1S M1 Phone-in Earphones & Headphones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com
> These are V2.1, or you can wait till flipkart has them back in stock again: Mi In-the-ear Headset (Piston Design) - Mi : Flipkart.com
> Though i can't say what version flipkart is offering.


thanks for the input man


----------



## aaronbrako (Aug 23, 2014)

ratul said:


> you can try aliexpress if you want them urgently: New Original Gold XIAOMI 2nd Piston Earphone 2 II Headphone Headset Earbud with Remote & Mic For MI3 MI2 MI2S MI2A Mi1S M1 Phone-in Earphones & Headphones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com
> These are V2.1, or you can wait till flipkart has them back in stock again: Mi In-the-ear Headset (Piston Design) - Mi : Flipkart.com
> Though i can't say what version flipkart is offering.



What about the ones on eBay?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

Mostly Mi stuff on Aliexpress are fake. So be cautious.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2014)

The Soundmagic E10M are pretty good, but I am not sure whether the mic works on Android. The E10S was being made for Android though.


----------

